# aco.x



## gmx (Apr 1, 2013)

I've been eyeing this one up for a while. Anyone else buying or thinking of buying?


----------



## Butters (Apr 20, 2012)

From a technical perspective I don't think you'll see this guy hit a new 52 week low
I also don't think we will hit a new 52 week high
Might drop to around $45 bucks
might slowly increase to around $50

My girlfriend has this in her portfolio because it's a 20+ year dividend increaser
She bought in november or so for 47.00
i think will be a good year for them, provided there is no huge market crash
But won't move too much

This was back from november....
_Atco has an earnings growth rate of 10.2% in the last 10-years
The normal P/E ratio in a 10-year period for Atco is 12.6. 
Atco is estimated this year to decline earnings by 7%, to $3.13. Hence, it's fair value is at $39.35. 
Next year earnings are estimated to grow by 14% to $3.58, suggesting a fair price of $45.01._

So basically what I'm saying is that it probably won't move much....
All the other utility guys are overvalued too... so if you want in, gotta decide a good price and watch it grow to your purchase price

Earnings will be released on Feb 20... you've have to see where the EPS goes and how the market reacts


----------



## gmx (Apr 1, 2013)

Cheers! I think its a still little high for me- would be happy to get in at 45 ( or maybe if it drops below 47 today). I already have a very small CU but think ACO might be better.


----------



## gmx (Apr 1, 2013)

Oh and where is that italics quote from?


----------



## Butters (Apr 20, 2012)

An email. 
I was talking to a guy trying to find a good utility.


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

SheaButters said:


> An email.
> I was talking to a guy trying to find a good utility.


Unless the info comes from institutional analysis, or from ATCO itself, it is worth what you paid for it..... about zero.


----------



## Butters (Apr 20, 2012)

why you gotta be so mean altared... at least I posted something related to the topic...

Here is another Zero info source
http://www.spbrunner.blogspot.ca/2014/09/atco-ltd-2.html

_I get a Graham Price of $44.84 This stock price test suggests that this stock is relatively expensive.
This stock price test suggests that this stock is relatively reasonable although a bit on the high side.
This stock price test suggests that this stock is relatively reasonable.
These stock price tests suggest that this stock is relatively reasonable although a bit on the high side._


Somewhat similar to what I said...


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

SheaButters said:


> why you gotta be so mean altared... at least I posted something related to the topic...


There was no intention to be mean, so my apologies if I came off that way. But quotes need to be idenitified as to source so the reader can make judgement on whether to consider it a credible source. An 'email from someone' does not qualify.

FWIW, I have a full position in ACO.X, bought in the very low $40s during the 4Q14 market hiatus. I felt it was a decent (fair value) Buy at the time for what had been (and again are) overpriced utilities. Especially in Alberta where industrial demand is likely to soften. I see ACO as a long term hold for the next 20 or so of my retirement years (I don't expect to have much interest in stocks after age 85).


----------



## thepitchedlink (Feb 17, 2014)

This ones below 44 today for far.....might be a good time to get in for someone that is waiting


----------



## thepitchedlink (Feb 17, 2014)

Closing in on 40$...... Time to get a little more?


----------



## gladaki (Feb 23, 2014)

It has cheapest valuation among CU and FTS. It is trading 12 times it earning which is really good.
CU is 15 times and FTS is higher. Oh, But it doesnot DRIP with discount like others. Although, 5 yr and 10 yr return of this is better than 
CU and FTS


----------



## thepitchedlink (Feb 17, 2014)

This one getting hammered a bit too....new 52 wk low.....the same pressures that are driving CU down? Fear of interest rate hikes....


----------



## supperfly17 (Apr 18, 2012)

thepitchedlink said:


> This one getting hammered a bit too....new 52 wk low.....the same pressures that are driving CU down? Fear of interest rate hikes....


I thought Atco and Cu are the same company? Is CU a spinoff from Atco?


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

thepitchedlink said:


> This one getting hammered a bit too....new 52 wk low.....the same pressures that are driving CU down? Fear of interest rate hikes....


The heaviest weighting in ACO.X is CU with Structures the main additional component. Hence what happens to CU basically happens to ACO.X. The primary issue is the downturn in the oil industry in AB.


----------



## supperfly17 (Apr 18, 2012)

AltaRed said:


> The heaviest weighting in ACO.X is CU with Structures the main additional component. Hence what happens to CU basically happens to ACO.X. The primary issue is the downturn in the oil industry in AB.


How can they be 2 separate public companies. Are CUs statements also part of ATCOs quarterly statements?


----------



## scientist (Feb 14, 2015)

supperfly17 said:


> How can they be 2 separate public companies. Are CUs statements also part of ATCOs quarterly statements?


Please see:
Atco corporate structure
https://www.atco.com/About-Us/Corporate-Profile/Corporate-Structure
CU corporate structure
http://www.canadianutilities.com/About-Us/Corporate-Profile/Corporate-Structure


----------



## besmartrich (Jan 11, 2015)

thepitchedlink said:


> This one getting hammered a bit too....new 52 wk low.....the same pressures that are driving CU down? Fear of interest rate hikes....


I bought both ACO.X and CU a while ago and averaged down when they were down by 10%. They are further down again by another 5-10%. I wish I waited. :distress:


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

besmartrich said:


> I bought both ACO.X and CU a while ago and averaged down when they were down by 10%. They are further down again by another 5-10%. I wish I waited. :distress:


I picked up some ACO.X, looking at the ownership I see no reason to buy CU, ACO is MUCH cheaper.


----------



## Ponderling (Mar 1, 2013)

Into 10k of this recently as part of my mad money account, as part of my div paying utilities along with FTS. Yes, demand down on their assets with the downturn of oil. Fanciful thinking is that they can maybe spin revenues without a whack of new infrastructure needed in this environment. 

I know they like almost all utilities will get whacked if the US gets interest rates firing in an upward direction, but hey, you can't have it all all the time.


----------

